# Looking for a belt sander



## 16ga (May 20, 2007)

After my last belt sander died I'm finally getting around to finding a replacement. 

This morning I was looking at both a Skil 3" x 18" Model 7500 and a DeWalt 3" x 21" Model DW433K.
Any one use either of this?
I want something that going to last and do some heavy sanding but the price tag’s a bit high on the DeWalt. Are they really that much better then the smaller Skil?

Thanks for any advice.


----------



## firefighteremt153 (Jan 25, 2008)

I have a ryobi 3"+21" belt sander that I got last year and I love it. It has all the power I need or will ever need and can take the abuse of an everyday tool. So if you're looking for a less expensive one than I would recommend the ryobi.


----------



## 16ga (May 20, 2007)

Don't think they had any by Ryobi at the store. 
Do you know what model it is?


----------



## Davet (Nov 16, 2007)

Home Depot sells Ryobi.

IMO You get what you pay for.
The $190 Dewalt and the $50 Ryobi are not even in the same league.

Homeowner belt sanders: $50 - $150
Craftsman, Black & Decker, Ryobi, Skill.
Medium use around the house and occasional woodworking projects.
Ryobi and Skill are pretty good values for the price for homeowner use. 

Wood worker and construction grade use. $150 on up
Medium to heavy use.
Porter Cable, Dewalt, Bosch, Festool.

Note: Currently the Dewalt dw433 is getting not so good reviews on Amazon.
http://www.amazon.com/review/product/B0000CCXU0/ref=dp_top_cm_cr_acr_txt/104-9866899-5837510?%5Fencoding=UTF8&showViewpoints=1


----------



## firefighteremt153 (Jan 25, 2008)

I agree with you Davet about getting what you pay for. The Ryobi belt sander I have is the G0525 and I paid $110.00 for it last year at HD. I haven't seen that particular sander there for a while though and they may not even carry it anymore, but it has proven itself many times over. I had a Bosch belt sander many years ago and it wasn't as good as the Ryobi that I have now. This is just my opinion. The higher end ones that Davet was speaking of are great sanders i'm sure, but just a bit more expensive. I personally don't care much for Skil brand tools, they just haven't turned my head yet. Let us know which one you get and how you like it.


----------



## pappagor (Jan 13, 2008)

16ga if you are still looking for a belt sander i have aryobi BE-321 needs drive belt and wheel $25 +sh


----------



## 16ga (May 20, 2007)

Davet Thanks for the advice and the link. I may stay away from the Dewalt for now. 

I’ve got a corded (plus pack to plug it in) drill by Skil that I love. Using a dewalt drill already I’ve found that the skil one works almost as well for only half the price. However thats the only Skil tool I’ve ever used so... 

Pappagor I appreciate the offer but think I’ll get one thats all together. (I’ve already got 3 tools in the shop to repair.)


Kinda leaning towards the skil considering I already have paper that size. Just afraid I might end up cooking it.

Any one know anything about Ridged’s Sander R2720?


----------



## 16ga (May 20, 2007)

Thanks for the advice guys.

I Just ordered a new Ryobi BE321.
Once it arives i'll let you all know how it works.


----------



## dbhost (Jan 28, 2008)

A friend of mine has the Skil 3x18 belt sander. It puts up with an awful lot of abuse. Much better built than the B&D Dragster for sure. 

I have been looking at the Ryobi 21 incher as I have heard good things about it for a long time. 

You may notice there are guys here that will only recommend certain tools from certain MFGs in certain price ranges. That's fine for the pro woodworker or whatever. But just like the weekend mechanic does not need, nor should he waste his valuable money on Snap On tools, the weekend woodworker does not need to be spending $200.00 + for a belt sander when a $100.00 belt sander does the same job, just as well, and holds up under that persons use just as well... And honestly, I think that Skil is priced more like in the $70.00 range isn't it?

I have a Skil Random Orbit sander, and couldn't be happier with it. I had a Power Pack + 7.2v drill die after 4 years of constant day to day abuse, followed by 10 more years of weekened warrior abuse. The batteries leaked and ruined internal contacts. The mechanicals of it were still rock solid... I am getting pretty convinced there are folks here that just want to see every home woodworker shop equipped with nothing but Ridgid, Porter Cable and the like... And those are some mighty fine tools, but do they really do that much of a better job to justify the additional cost?

Enjoy your new Ryobi, and take the extra cash you would have spent on a more expensive sander and buy some more lumber to work with!


----------



## Davet (Nov 16, 2007)

16GA

Looking forward for your review, I think the Ryobi 321 will
serve you well.

Nice thing about a flat top sander is you can flip it over on 
a workbench, lay it on top of a router mat and use it like
a bench top sander. Very handy!


----------



## Davet (Nov 16, 2007)

dbhost

I don't stick with any one brand of tool. To me each brand has it's strengths and weaknesses.

I do believe that one should buy the best tool one can afford.

After many years of buying tools, I find all the cheap junk tools
that I bought all set in a pile broken... while the tools that I paid a little more for are all still in use.


----------



## 16ga (May 20, 2007)

Dbhost the Skil Model 7500 is going for $50 at lows. 
Just figured it would be nice to go with something a little bigger.

Personally I mostly agree with Davet about the better brands but being a younger guy and just starting out with my shop I really just don’t have the money to buy the better equipment. 
I could have bought a $250 sander but I still have other things I need to spend it on as well. 

I picked the Ryobi because I heard some good things about it and it sounds like a nice solid sander plus I’ll have extra money to buy pipe and fittings for my dust collection system.
And while I probably could have gotten a better brand used sander for about the same price this way I’ll have a warranty.


----------



## dbhost (Jan 28, 2008)

I don't know about all that brand thing. All brands have their models that are strong, and models that are weak. I am not saying Ryobi is better than Brand A.B. or C... But I also do not believe that just because Brand A costs more than brand B that Brand A tools are any better. Just because the price tag on a Lincoln Mark LT is priced higher than a Ford F250 does not mean the Mark LT is a harder working pickup than the F250 does it? 

I am not saying that the Ryobi sander is a harder working sander than say a Porter Cable. But then again, it might just be. Just because it is a cheaper brand does not neccesarily make a product bad. 

As far as tool brands goes. To give you an idea of how I buy tools I own...

Bosch, Ridgid, Snap On (Blue Point), Makita, Ryobi, Black & Decker, Skil, Craftsman, Proto, etc...

Don't pay too much for what you need, don't skimp where it's important. Buy what you need to do the job right.


----------

